# White (mucus) discharge from nosrals & a whopping cough - Treatments?



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like Strangles, which is very contagious. I would keep him as isolated from other horses as you can. Consult your vet.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

Strangles? Possibily. But I doubt it, he gets yearly injections for strangels as we travel a fair way for comps. He is pretty much isolated atm, the last time he came in touch with a horse outside was june 6,7,8. . atleast a month ago now. Could it just be a normal cold? It is winter here after all?


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

It could be just a normal respitory infection. Keep him blanketed if he shows signs of fever and/or shivering. No work for him until the cough and mucous clears up. Make sure he's drinking plenty of water. If it seems like he hasn't, make him a nice hot mash of shredded beet pulp or hay pellets and rice bran with some electrolytes in it.


----------



## masatisan (Jan 12, 2009)

Try adding garlic to his feed, my friend said it really helps to clear the sinuses.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

Check under his bottom jaw to see if there is an abscess if there is more than likely it is Strangles. The abscess will bust and it will be nasty looking. Vets here tend to not recommend treating with antibiotics opting to let it run its course. If it is and you do treat you much complete the treatment no skipping days or stopping treatment because the horse appears to be over it. 
Strangles can be fatal however it is rare that horses die from it. I've dealt with it a lot its ugly and the horses are very sick for some time but they have all rebounded well with no lasting effects. 
Also according to the vets here once they have strangles they never get it again.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

masatisan said:


> Try adding garlic to his feed, my friend said it really helps to clear the sinuses.


Thanks for that! Garlic sounds like it may work, well considering its reckonmended for us in the flu seasons.. Ill go give him a feed now. 

luvs2ride1979: Yes, he is fully rugged, tip to toe.. and he is well hydrated. He is nominated this weekend (sunday - 1day) for a hunter trial, ill have to scratch him. . Unless he improves dramitically.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

close2prfct said:


> Check under his bottom jaw to see if there is an abscess if there is more than likely it is Strangles. The abscess will bust and it will be nasty looking. Vets here tend to not recommend treating with antibiotics opting to let it run its course. If it is and you do treat you much complete the treatment no skipping days or stopping treatment because the horse appears to be over it.
> Strangles can be fatal however it is rare that horses die from it. I've dealt with it a lot its ugly and the horses are very sick for some time but they have all rebounded well with no lasting effects.
> Also according to the vets here once they have strangles they never get it again.


Well there's no abscess! 
He doesnt appear to be ' very sick', quite himself actually.
But thanks heaps


----------



## 7Ponies (May 21, 2009)

If you are concerned enough about this to post it on this forum and ask about it, PLEASE call your vet and have it checked. Don't rely on information given to you on a forum for home treatments.

Getting a strangles vaccine doesn't mean your horse cannot get strangles. It could, or could not be strangles, but if the discharge is notable and the cough is that bad, call your vet.


----------



## Delregans Way (Sep 11, 2007)

7Ponies said:


> If you are concerned enough about this to post it on this forum and ask about it, PLEASE call your vet and have it checked. Don't rely on information given to you on a forum for home treatments.
> 
> Getting a strangles vaccine doesn't mean your horse cannot get strangles. It could, or could not be strangles, but if the discharge is notable and the cough is that bad, call your vet.


For sure. Im not lining it out. If symptons presist, I will contact my vet.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

If there is no abscess I would get the vet out immediately because a respiratory infection can go to pneumonia in no time and from experience it is not fun to deal with or cheap.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

The most common causes of equine respiratory disesae are Equine Influenza and Equine Herpes virus---what you describe could be either. Both are highly contageous and both often clear up on their own but they can also have very serious outcomes. Your horse needs to be quarantined and RESTED until all symptoms disappear. You should also be monitoring his temperature at least once a day--in the morning because outside temperatures will affect the reading. 

Equine Herpes virus can mutate into a neurological form and is a HUGE issue. Influenza breaks down the physical barriers that help prevent respiratory infections and make secondary bacterial infections and deadly pneumonia more likely. Horses who have influenza are recommended to be rested for 1 week for each day of fever due to the damage it does to the lining of the respiratory tract. 

There is no specific treatment for either of these infections because they are viruses, but your vet may recommend an anti-inflammatory to deal with fever and possibly an antibiotic if the nasal discharge has become mucousy which could indicate a secondary bacterial infection.


----------



## paint gurl 23 (Jan 26, 2009)

We have some kind of flu going around the barn right now in the horses. It started with a 3 yr old then kinda spread like wild fire. My friend is using ZEV, its like buckleys times 10 for horses and its working wonders on everyone. You can buy it, in canada anyway, at the feedstores or tack stores in a gallon and you just gice 30-35 cc of it in there feed or in there mouth. The 3 yr old was coughing up mucus balls and had a cough but after she gave him the ZEV he was better after a few days. That stuff works great.


----------

